

Brain Rules: 12 Principles for Surviving and Thriving at Work - skmurphy
http://www.brainrules.net/

======
zenlinux
Geoffrey Grosenbach of the Ruby on Rails podcast interviewed this author, John
Medina, in the following two podcasts:

[http://podcast.rubyonrails.org/programs/1/episodes/john-
medi...](http://podcast.rubyonrails.org/programs/1/episodes/john-medina)

[http://podcast.rubyonrails.org/programs/1/episodes/john-
medi...](http://podcast.rubyonrails.org/programs/1/episodes/john-medina-
conclusion)

